# Edmonton - Alfalfa and Timothy Bales



## checkeredgiant (May 9, 2014)

Hi again:

Now that I have a vet I need a cheaper source of hay. My checkered giant is getting bigger by the day and eating a lot. As G & E pet pharmacy is around the corner from me, I have access to hay easily but I need a source of bales, due to cost and I can't go twice a week.

I have a garage and a shed so I can store a couple of square bales at a time even.

Kahiku is 4 months now so we still need alfalfa but he likes timothy too. I would appreciate some advice. Someone must have cheap good hay out here in the prairies! 

Thanks!


----------



## degrassi (May 9, 2014)

www.feedneeds.com sells individual bales but it looks like they are sold out of timothy according to their website but still have alfalfa. They are located south of sherwood park. I've gotten a few timothy bales from them and it's usually really good, My rabbit eats way more of it then store bought. But last year they only had 1st cut timothy and my bunny really didn't like it, all course stems with barely any green. He still ate it but I ended up throwing away a lot after he picked through it. Hopefully this year is a better growing season

In the mean time I just tried ordering off amazon. I got a 10lbs box for 27$ with free shipping from Standlee Hay. Cost around the same as store bought but I wanted to test it out to see if it was better. The hay is soft green, not really any stems. It took a few days for my bun to adjust but he seems to like it now. http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00A7QG8IU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Watermelons (May 9, 2014)

try finding a feed store or local farmer. even stables may sell off a single bale. 
No need to shop online either. always better if you can see the hay in person. post in a local classifieds as well. first cut will be available soon!

You really shouldnt have to pay more then 10 for more then 50lbs... which should last you awhile


----------



## degrassi (May 10, 2014)

www.feedneeds.com is a local farmer, Irving Creek Farm.

We used to have a local feed store(champions) but they closed down years ago. I've tried calling other farm stores outside the city and none carry bales just pellets and the odd small bag of alfalfa(petstore stuff)

Also checked a few of the ads for hay on kijiji from farms but none wanted to deal with just selling 1 bale. 

Irving creek is your best bet once they get more in. You can try calling and asking if they have an estimate on when the next batch would be ready. Our growing season is off to a rough start so it might take longer.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 10, 2014)

There might be some local people who buy bales and could just add one for you. I think Stan (Pet_Bunny) knows a bit more of the local hay situation.
You do want to make sure you get horse hay and that it hasn't been rained on or anything. Hay does mould if it gets wet, so you want to avoid that as it isn't good for rabbits.


----------



## degrassi (May 12, 2014)

I emailed Irving Creek Farm(feedneeds.com) and they said if the weather cooperates they will be baling the timothy hay in July so try back then.


----------



## checkeredgiant (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the excellent advice. I guess I should have been looking for bulk hay sources ahead of time. Although he is my second Checker, he is my first "baby". He is growing so fast, I swear he is bigger when I get home at night. Aside from litter training and finding a rabbit savvy vet, I am trying to plan a small wedding in the evenings. As a result, I am not as organized as I usually am.

PS the litter training is going very well though


----------



## checkeredgiant (Jun 10, 2014)

Again thanks for the help with the hay source. Went to feedneeds (Irving Farm) and got 2 bales of hay for $20 (Alfalfa & timmy). Nice and green. Kahiku loves it.
5 1/2 months now and he is about 9 pounds.

That should do us until we switch him to straight timothy.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 10, 2014)

Just catching up on the updates. Yes I do get my hay from Irving Creek Farm(feedneeds.com). They are only 20 minutes away from our place. I use to buy 6 or 7 bales at a time and drop them off at all the different bunny friends in Edmonton. But most of them go themselves to get their own hay now.


----------



## Skip&Piper (Jan 12, 2019)

I realize this is a super old thread, but I’m just wondering if anyone has bought from here recently. I contacted them and they do have Timothy hay available now but it’s been sprayed with weed control. I’m assuming that means it’s no longer safe for bunnies?


----------

